# Mise à jour 4.2 (IOS 4.3) et Tags des films / séries



## Laurent Fignon (13 Mars 2011)

Petit test de la dernière version de l'OS de l'Apple TV 2... et une nouvelle fois Apple a modifié les TAGs des films/séries...

Auparavant, l'AppleTV rajoutait toute seule les tags HD devant les films/séries en 720p encodés avec HandBrake... C'est fini...

Idem, auparavant il suffisait de remplir le champs "Description" pour avoir accès à un petit résumé du film ou de l'épisode sous la photo de présentation sur l'AppleTV ; c'est terminé également...

Ce n'est rien que la quatrième fois qu'ils modifient ces champs...  Commencent vraiment à faire <censurer> ... car obligé de passer maintenant par un logiciel dédié style iSubtitle, etc...

Laurent F


----------



## iDanGener (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi ça me désole beaucoup que ces résumés que l'on indiquait dans le champs description ne s'affichent plus sous le firmware 4.3.1.

Mais je n'ai pas bien compris la fin de votre message; avez-vous trouvé le moyen d'afficher de petits résumés au bas des photos de présentation à l'aide d'un logiciel?  Quel champ faut-il maintenant renseigner?

Merci

Daniel


----------



## Laurent Fignon (11 Mai 2011)

La dernière mise à jour iOS 4.2.2 pour AppleTV 2G règle ce problème !
Les TAG sont à nouveau lisibles !

Merci Apple !



Laurent F


----------

